# VB Makro für Excel- Variables Diagramm



## fisch80 (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit meinem zusammengebasteltem Makro...

es geht um folgendes:
Es soll ein Diagramm erstellt werden, aber die Anzahl der Werte ist flexibel. das Makro soll den letzten Wert in einer Reihe finden. also es stehen sagen wir 10 Zahlen in einer Spalte dann kommen 2 Leerzeilen und danach Text oder weitere Zahlen. Das Diagramm soll aber nur die 10 Werte wiederspiegeln.


Mein zusammengeschustertes Makro findet aber immer den letzten Wert in der Spalte... Ich kenne mich mit VB kein bisschen aus und weiß nicht was ich nun ändern soll.
Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?

Hier mein derzeitiges Makro:

Charts.Add
    ActiveChart.ChartType = xlColumnClustered
    ActiveChart.SetSourceData Source:=Sheets("Tabelle1").Range("E6")
    ActiveChart.SeriesCollection.NewSeries
    ActiveChart.SeriesCollection(1).XValues = "=Tabelle1!R12C1"
        Dim a As Long

    a = IIf(IsEmpty(Sheets("Tabelle1").Range("b65536")), Sheets("Tabelle1").Range("b65536").End(xlUp).Row, 3)

    ActiveChart.SeriesCollection(1).Values = "=Tabelle1!R3C2:R" & a & "C2"
    ActiveChart.SeriesCollection(1).Name = "=Tabelle1!R2C1"
    ActiveChart.Location Where:=xlLocationAsObject, Name:="Tabelle1"


Grüße
fisch


----------



## Alex F. (21. März 2007)

Für den Letzen Wert einer reihe musst du natürlich reihen durchsuchen

```
dim blnAbbruch as boolean
Dim lngReihe as long


while not blnabbruch 
    lngreihe = lngreihe +1
    if activeSheet.Cells(1, lngreihe ).value ="" then
        blnabbruch = true
    end if 
wend
lngreihe = lngreihe -1 ' einen wieder abziehen da wir den letzten wert und nicht die erste leere reihe haben wollen
```

Grüsse bb


----------

